# Lo último de SAN ISIDRO SECTOR FINANCIERO



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Aprovechando que estuve por Saga de San Isidro, y que traia la camara, aproveche para darme una vuelta por los alrededores y esto fue lo que pude captar:

Canaval y Moreyra (6:00 pm aprox), resalta el remodelado edificio Juan de Arona









Entrando a Las Begonias









Desde el estacionamiento de Saga: BIF a la izquierda y el edificio Nacional a la derecha









Desde este parque... no recuerdo el nombre



























El nuevo edificio Nacional (no es el render )


















El parque frente al Nacional



























El Nacional por detras


















Rivera Navarrete


















Por esta zona estara ubicado el nuevo hotal Libertador









Retornando a Saga


















y la ultima del dia









¿Qué les pareció?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Buenisimas fotos Guillermo, el cielo en las ultimas tomas se ve espectacular kay:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

QUE BUENAS FOTOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ME GUSTARON BASTANTES FELICITACIONESSSSS


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas, en especial las primeras.


----------



## Julio Cesar (Jan 20, 2006)

lima ha cambiado muchisimo..gracias por las fotos


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos! Me encanta como está quedando el edificio Juan de Arona.

En cuanto al parque ese, se llama Andres Caceres.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hermoso thread ! aquel edificio De Arona se le ven sus 14 pisos y no 13....


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Están chéveres las fotos, buena chamba!


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Me gustaron mucho las fotos. Cheveres tus tomas.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos! Cierto, el cielo ha estado espectacular las ultimas semanas, como para tomar muchas fotos al atardecer.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow ! , chevre tus tomas Guillermo !! ,, el Nacional se ve bien bacan !!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Buenas tomas, ese edificio nacional ...mmmm no pensé que iba a ser tan bajito, pero ni modo


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

wow.. la diferencia del J de Arona, es notable.
miren..



gracias guillermo x)


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estupendas fotos, Guillermo! Muy lindas!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

excelente thread, muy buenas fotos!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente Guillermo, tus threads son increibles, las tomas de edificios enfoca tu thread hacia la arquitectura justo lo que el foro necesita. Muy valiosas tus contribuciones, gracias por permitirnos ver nuestra lima querida ...


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

gracias a todos, seguire aprovechando los tiempos libres para tomar mas fotos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las tomas están muy buenas, tienen un efecto raro, me gustan.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta mucho el juego entre el cielo, la luz, y el vidrio. Muy buenas fotos.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

muy buenas fotos, me gustaron mucho.


----------

